

Show HN: Engineers helping engineers ace every technical interview. - prassarkar
http://www.helloworldinterviews.com/
Technical interviews require a lot of preparation and hard work to ace them. We've had great personal success using mock practice interviews to prepare. We found that by simulating a real interview situation, we felt more comfortable, confident and clear during the actual interview.<p>We want to scale that through helloworldinterviews.com. Our vision is to have qualified engineers around the world helping and educating other engineers to land lucrative and challenging tech jobs.<p>To iron out the kinks, we are offering the Group sessions for FREE for a limited time.<p>ps - We're looking for highly qualified engineers to lend their time as coaches. If you're interested, please contact us through helloworldinterviews.com/contact-us.
======
prassarkar
Technical interviews require a lot of preparation and hard work to ace them.
We've had great personal success using mock practice interviews to prepare. We
found that by simulating a real interview situation, we felt more comfortable,
confident and clear during the actual interview.

We want to scale that through helloworldinterviews.com. Our vision is to have
qualified engineers around the world helping and educating other engineers to
land lucrative and challenging tech jobs.

To iron out the kinks, we are offering the Group sessions for FREE for a
limited time.

ps - We're looking for highly qualified engineers to coach promising
engineers. If you're interested, please contact us through
helloworldinterviews.com/contact-us.

